

Ask HN: Programming internationally? - kungfooey

If a programmer would like to work overseas for a while, how does one go about finding jobs?<p>Do any of you have past experience with this (particularly relocating from the US to another country)?
======
sanswork
It honestly depends where you are and where you are going. I'm from Canada
originally. When I moved to England I had to go to the embassy and fill out a
form and show some birth certificates(I was claiming ancestry). I'm now in
Australia on a working holiday visa. To get that I filled out a form on a web
page and got an email a few hours later with my visa number.

In both cases I found a job when I got there.

------
davidw
It's not all that easy - you need to find a job before you go. One way might
be to just go to your target country and look for a job. If you find one, they
can help you do the paperwork. You'll probably have to go back to the US at
that point to get a real working visa. It's a bunch of bureaucratic BS, but
c'est la vie of the average immigrant (the US treats its own immigrants in a
similarly shoddy way).

------
menloparkbum
I've worked in Japan. It is easy if you already have a job offer. It's
probably impossible if you don't. Getting an apartment there is painful
because Japanese won't rent to foreigners without a Japanese person signing
the lease. I think it might even be a law? So you either need a Japanese co-
signer or you have to rent a place owned by the mob.

